

Small Scale Fission: The cost of regulation to innovation  - jasongullickson

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124580572129645069.html<p>This article is a bit dated but I'm curious if any HN readers are up on the current state of affairs.  I thought it might be interesting to the startup types because it seems to be a situation where the technology and the business are aligned but obsolete regulation is creating an unnatural obstacle to important innovations.
======
jellicle
I'm having a hard time with your premise. Your premise is that regulating
nuclear fission plants is obsolete? Because nothing could possibly go wrong
that might adversely affect society?

~~~
jasongullickson
The premise is that the current regulation is obsolete, not that regulation
itself is.

The article describes regulations that were created decades ago and which are
no longer appropriate for the class of reactors that these companies are
developing.

